# Spanish charities



## Anciana (Jul 14, 2014)

Where can I learn (preferably in English) about Spanish charities? Are they divided between public and private like in the USA and have different rights and obligations? 

There is a local charity (? no idea whether registered or not, whether they have a right to solicit public donations or not), Amigos de los Gatos de Guardamar del Segura, helping local feral cats with spaying/neutering, veterinary care etc.

I would like to help, not only directly (with money - which I can do paying directly to a vet they owe money to, after checking with the vet how did the debt accrue) but also with reaching out to expat communities here by translating their posts (they are on facebook) to a few languages like English, Swedish, German and find some volunteers to do it in Russian, Dutch, French etc. as they post only in Spanish, but I don't know how to check if they are legitimate and if not, how to make them legitimate.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Anciana said:


> Where can I learn (preferably in English) about Spanish charities? Are they divided between public and private like in the USA and have different rights and obligations?
> 
> There is a local charity (? no idea whether registered or not, whether they have a right to solicit public donations or not), Amigos de los Gatos de Guardamar del Segura, helping local feral cats with spaying/neutering, veterinary care etc.
> 
> I would like to help, not only directly (with money - which I can do paying directly to a vet they owe money to, after checking with the vet how did the debt accrue) but also with reaching out to expat communities here by translating their posts (they are on facebook) to a few languages like English, Swedish, German and find some volunteers to do it in Russian, Dutch, French etc. as they post only in Spanish, but I don't know how to check if they are legitimate and if not, how to make them legitimate.


this is complicated - & something I've been looking into for a while, for an article, & I'm still not 100% clear - but.....

The word 'charity' isn't used to describe any kind of organisation. There are _fundaciones _& _asociaciones. _There is no 'governing body of charities' as such, where you can check on registration. In fact there is no such thing as a 'registered charity'

An _asociación _the most usual 'charity'. It's easy & not expensive to form. My understanding is that an association can only fundraise via its own members - can't solicit public donations. Accounts are supposed to be available to anyone who asks. 

A _fundación _is more like what we might recognise as a 'charity'. Controls are stricter, there has to be a governing board, a minimum bank balance (something like 30k€ iirc) it & can do more in the way of public fundraising. Again, accounts have to be available to the public. 

Some comunidades have registration lists of _asociaciones _&_ fundaciones,_ some don't. The easiest way to check the status of a so-called charity, is to ask your friendly gestor to check them out  

The 'charity' will often quote a 'registered charity number' . In fact (if they are indeed registered at all  ) this will be their association or foundation number.

I've seen so-called 'registered charities' who simply put their NIF number on their website or facebook page ( I would be suspicious of one which only had a FB page - websites can be produced for free too, but are more likely to be visible to the tax office, for instance  ) & claim that as their 'registration number' - if they even bother to do that 

Personally I'd be more wary of an _asociación_ than a _fundación. _Any scandals - & there have been many - usually involve _asociaciones.

_I'm afraid I've never found much info in English, which is why I've been researching it for an article for so long!


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

Xabiacha is correct. There is no body like the Charities Commission in the UK, there appear to be no countrywide laws at all and even though xabiacha correctly describes the two organisations I've yet to see any accounts published even when requested. My only thought that this might be another are under the guardia civil (god help us all) was rebuffed by a senior officer who said they have no interest. Unfortunately this reflects badly on all those wonderful people who spend considerable time and effort on their chosen charity which in many aspects of Spanish life is desperately needed. Let donor beware seems to be the motto.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Anciana said:


> Where can I learn (preferably in English) about Spanish charities? Are they divided between public and private like in the USA and have different rights and obligations?
> 
> There is a local charity (? no idea whether registered or not, whether they have a right to solicit public donations or not), Amigos de los Gatos de Guardamar del Segura, helping local feral cats with spaying/neutering, veterinary care etc.
> 
> I would like to help, not only directly (with money - which I can do paying directly to a vet they owe money to, after checking with the vet how did the debt accrue) but also with reaching out to expat communities here by translating their posts (they are on facebook) to a few languages like English, Swedish, German and find some volunteers to do it in Russian, Dutch, French etc. as they post only in Spanish, but I don't know how to check if they are legitimate and if not, how to make them legitimate.


There *is* a register for ONGs. Here is some info, but not in English, I'm not sure if the public can access a list of organizations that are registered...
Portal Web AECID Registro de Organizaciones No Gubernamentales de Desarrollo
I have always understood that "Caridad", which is how we tend to translate "charity" is usually a religious organization whereas an ONG is not usually.

You could ask an organization where/ how they are registered and then check up their lead.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> There *is* a register for ONGs. Here is some info, but not in English, I'm not sure if the public can access a list of organizations that are registered...
> Portal Web AECID Registro de Organizaciones No Gubernamentales de Desarrollo
> I have always understood that "Caridad", which is how we tend to translate "charity" is usually a religious organization whereas an ONG is not usually.
> 
> You could ask an organization where/ how they are registered and then check up their lead.


that's nothing like the Charities Commission in the UK though


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

ADANA is registered with NIF number, pays SS for its two employees, is a member of the Ayto's group of recognised local voluntary associations, occupies premises provided rent-free by the Ayto, uses Ayto premises for Christmas Fairs, Dog Shows, has licences from the Ayto for street collections, receives licences for other public events in town squares such as flamenco shows, coffee mornings, has a charity shop staffed by volunteers... We present audited accounts and publish to all members and copies to the relevant department of the Ayto.
I really can't see what more we as an organisation could do to show we are a bona fide organisation run by volunteers solely in the interest of rescuing, caring for and rehoming dogs. We still get told that 'You must be getting something out of it'.....
Yet whatever we or other charities such as Cudeca, Alzheimer's Society, Age Concern and the others do, there will always be those who can't grasp the fact that a) many people, thankfully, give up their time and effort for worthy causes and b) that 99% of these organisations are above board and honestly and efficiently run and c) that society would be a lot worse off without them.


----------



## Anciana (Jul 14, 2014)

Thank you all for very useful information. Now I know what my next few steps should be. Including the realization that I shall have to vastly improve my Spanish fast, particularly the official variety and enlist help of my bilingual retired Spanish neighbors.

More on this important topic later, as it might be of interest to others.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> ADANA is registered with NIF number, pays SS for its two employees, is a member of the Ayto's group of recognised local voluntary associations, occupies premises provided rent-free by the Ayto, uses Ayto premises for Christmas Fairs, Dog Shows, has licences from the Ayto for street collections, receives licences for other public events in town squares such as flamenco shows, coffee mornings, has a charity shop staffed by volunteers... We present audited accounts and publish to all members and copies to the relevant department of the Ayto.
> I really can't see what more we as an organisation could do to show we are a bona fide organisation run by volunteers solely in the interest of rescuing, caring for and rehoming dogs. We still get told that 'You must be getting something out of it'.....
> Yet whatever we or other charities such as Cudeca, Alzheimer's Society, Age Concern and the others do, there will always be those who can't grasp the fact that a) many people, thankfully, give up their time and effort for worthy causes and b) that 99% of these organisations are above board and honestly and efficiently run and c) that society would be a lot worse off without them.


there isn't any more you can do

however - there are unfortunately quite a few 'charities' in my area which do none of that 

yes we have some like ADANA which are totally above board & do all that ADANA does - but sadly they are the minority

I can't say for sure that the others are actually dodgy - but there has to be some reason they won't publish their accounts, or at least make them available privately if you ask to see them..... & which disappear when people start asking questions  

one in particular has received 1000s - yes 1000s of euros in donations on behalf of one ONG - no-one knows where the money has gone

but according to the organisation which is supposed to have benefited, it hasn't seen a cent  



(there are now ongoing investigations, so I won't be naming & shaming, even if I could within forum rules)


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> that's nothing like the Charities Commission in the UK though


I'm sure it isn't.
However, this is the register that exists in Spain for NGOs. It explains what that implies, but I haven't read it. It seems to be one of those incongruencies of Spain ie that Spain is a very bureaucratic country, and there is a great deal of regulating that could be done here, a veritable feast of paperwork, but it's been left on the "to do" list.
Our organic food group (grupo de consumo) however is registered somewhere as exisiting and has its correct status recognised...

PS there is a facilty for looking up a group to see if it is registered as an NGO.
Portal Web AECID Buscador de ONGD inscritas en el Registro
However, the group you're looking up may well be a_ fundacion _or _asociacion as _Xabia has already pointed out and may well not be on the list.


----------

